# what kind of kennel do you use?



## soulsally (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello! 

So recently I decided I would help a friend out and look after his retriever, it could be some time as my friend is unfortunately not very well.
The dog ...Spencer is a lovely friendly dog but I would prefer to have him sleep in a kennel as I want to set a boundary and we have a nice big garden space too.

However I have no idea where to start and there are lots of kennels... big and small. I dont want something that is too small and some suggest concrete enclosed area with fencing around...as some dogs can dig out...although i dont want it looking like a prison yard!


But ideally any suggestions on a kennel would be great... i found this .... could be quite good? Also as I live in Ireland it can get a bit nippy! And insulation seems a good idea... any suggestions?



thanks!


----------



## soulsally (Jul 11, 2016)

A wood one would be nice but plastic could easier to clean... one with a bottom or open bottom and just sides... what do others have...


----------



## soulsally (Jul 11, 2016)

So as time is running out, I need to have my friends retriever at the weekend I decided to go with this large retriever kennel for sale, looks great! Comes without the balcony but my fella said he would build the balcony ! perfect! seems the best option now as time is low and less maintenance and plus I was advised NOT to get a wooden kennel as it will more than likely get infestations... so a good allrounder and will look fab in our garden! and just less work considering the time! woop woop!


----------



## britlab64 (Mar 28, 2016)

Pheifer works nice


----------



## Michael Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

K-9 condo dog den 3 is large, insulated , metal, and easy to assemble. Has punch out hole in floor if you live in cold climates and want to use heating pad which goes in floor to prevent chewing. Top opens to clean. Two dogs could fit in it. Throw in cedar shavings in winter to nest in -spiders and ticks supposedly don't like cedar. dogs like to lay on it's flat top.It seems to be the warmest dog house with swinging door.


----------

